# fussing when they've had a wee/poo



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Touch wood we've had no indoor accidents today 

Anyway... when Alfie has a poo outside he runs off immediately, I always say good boy Alfie but can't get close enough to him to fuss over him a lot. Wees are a little different, he will come near me so I can make a fuss over him (not all the time but at least on the odd occasion).

Is this enough? I've read I need to be fussing over him a lot but he just won't let me lol.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've never really fussed Lolly alot when she's been. I just use a very sing-song voice and say "toilet" she's pretty much got the hang of where to go now and will often go on command as well. She did get caught short yesterday while eating her dinner - she came out of her crate and did a massive wee on the carpet ( a mental note was made to ask her to go before I feed her in future!)


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Holly is never near me when she goes 'toilet' so rarely gets praise so i'm glad you asked this question


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

when i take flossy out to the garden i tell her to do "pee pee " and she does, and i always tell her shes a good girl and give her a cuddle x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When I used to let Dylan out into the garden and he obliged on command I would praise him and give him a treat as he came back in. He soon learned to expect it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

I started by saying wee wee and poo poo in a high pitch voice when she was doing either. Didn't say good girl cos advice on here said not to as this might confuse. However, after a few days of the above my neighbour said he used to say "get busy" when his dog peed or poohed. I wish I'd thought of that as I feel a right twit saying wee wee and poo poo and I bet the neighbours are sick of hearing me chanting it all day!! The kids aren't too happy saying it either! I suppose it wouldn't be a good idea to change it now??


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Cris said:


> I started by saying wee wee and poo poo in a high pitch voice when she was doing either. Didn't say good girl cos advice on here said not to as this might confuse. However, after a few days of the above my neighbour said he used to say "get busy" when his dog peed or poohed. I wish I'd thought of that as I feel a right twit saying wee wee and poo poo and I bet the neighbours are sick of hearing me chanting it all day!! The kids aren't too happy saying it either! I suppose it wouldn't be a good idea to change it now??


I used "go potty" as it applied to both and my family hated that too! But it worked!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I got Flo in January and it was always so flipping freezing standing around outdoors waiting for her to do her business I used to say 'hurry up' and it just stuck. If I say 'hurry up' now she runs out, does her stuff really quickly (she must have sensed the urgency in my voice when learning in sub zero temperatures) then she runs back in and sits for her treat.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

My friend told me to say BE QUICK - Neighbours must think i'm talking to My hubby!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I say 'get busy' when I want Dexter to go- I saw it on a youtube training clip- it has worked a treat as it's something I never say to anyone else!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it doesnt realy matter what you say they just assosiate the phraze with the action i use peepee i dont feel to daft as i think people understand why im haning about if i say that. all our pups were on lead when in the garden for the toilet so we were close enough to them to praze them, also as all our pups were autem/winter pups it stopped them running back in to do a pee in the warm.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle goes "wee wee" on command and I always tell her she is a good girl as I have asked her to do something and she does as told!
When she goes for a poo she likes privacy and looks very unhappy if I watch her - she then has a mad dash around the garden - whizzes into the house - speeds round every room like a mad thing then comes for a good girl cuddle!
I am usually in fits of giggles as she is so funny!
She does have accidents - I just growl as I clean up and she knows!


----------

